
Coronavirus Crisis: Case Against Lockdown Absurd - mpweiher
https://www.nationalreview.com/2020/04/coronavirus-crisis-case-against-lockdown-absurd/
======
a3n
Shouldn't Bennett and Leibsohn be attending anti-lockdown rallies? Or going to
the beach in Florida or Georgia? With their immediate families and
grandchildren?

